# RR: 172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Nikolayeva	(1987)










2.	Scherbakov	(1999)










3.	Nikolayeva	(1991)










4.	Ashkenazy	(1995)










5.	Jarrett	(1991)










6.	Nikolayeva	(1962)










7.	Melnikov	(2009)










8.	Woodward	(1975)










9.	Lin	(2008)










10.	Mustonen	(1997; 2002)










(Vol. 2)

Bonuses:
Richter (various):
2-4, 6, 7, 18
4, 12, 14, 15, 17, 23
19-22
19, 20

Shostakovich (various):
1-8, 12, 13, 14
16-18, 20, 22-24
1, 4, 5, 23, 24
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Nikolayeva	(1987)
2.	Scherbakov	(1999)
3.	Nikolayeva	(1991)
4.	Ashkenazy	(1995)
5.	Jarrett	(1991)
6.	Nikolayeva	(1962)
7.	Melnikov	(2009)
8.	Woodward	(1975)
9.	Lin	(2008)
10.	Mustonen	(1997; 2002)

Bonuses:
Richter (various)
Shostakovich (various)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

